# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Highest dose of Vitamin B6 taken

## Firewalker

I recently saw in the local Vitamin Shop store 500mg capsules of Vitamin B6. Has anyone on this forum taken this high of dosage and is it safe?  I know extremely high doses can cause periphrial nerve damage, but if this much was that dangerous how could they sell the capsules?  I have tried up to 300mg of B6.  I saw one experiment on the internet where someone tried up to 400mg and the 400mg gave lucid dreams.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

just get yourself some galantamine and quit screwin' around...

----------


## Matthew

dont be trying to take to take the highest "safe dose" b6 can fuck up your nerves in high doses.

----------


## moe007

> I recently saw in the local Vitamin Shop store 500mg capsules of Vitamin B6. Has anyone on this forum taken this high of dosage and is it safe?  I know extremely high doses can cause periphrial nerve damage, but if this much was that dangerous how could they sell the capsules?  I have tried up to 300mg of B6.  I saw one experiment on the internet where someone tried up to 400mg and the 400mg gave lucid dreams.



I very much doubt that you saw this correctly. 200mg is somewhere around 50,000% of the daily value, and anything beyond 350mg is nerve damaging.

Although damage from mid-high doses of vitamin b6 is not permanent, on the long run, it can cause neuropathic disorders.

----------


## Firewalker

Actually it was 500mg, and you can order this dose from various companies off the internet, I checked on Amazon.  Some are time release, some not, the ones I saw at the Vitamin Shop were not.  From what research I have checked out most cases of nerve damage were from extremely high, 1000mg or higher doses daily over a period of months, though a few cases with less than 500mg have been reported, though again after taking this daily for a few months.  I doubt occassional use would produce nerve damage if you don't take it every day.

As for galantamine, I have it, it hasn't worked well for me at all.  It did produce a couple of very short lucid dreams the first two times I've tried it, then nothing at all after trying every method, taking after waking 4 or 5 or 6 hours latter, trying to WILD, MILD, DILD, etc, taking days off before trying again.  I've tried it before bed, tried it taken twice daily for about a week, everything, if anything I seem to dream less with Galantamine, I'm glad it works for some people but for me, it is the biggest waste of money I've spent on a suppliment.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

You can get desensitized to galantamine really ...really quick.

I use only 2 times a week *MAX* and take it at 4 am. (1 hour prior to wilding)

You need to take some choline with it for it to work properly.

I have used it with guaranteed success for a few months now.

Just let it clean out of you system for a few weeks and then you should be good. Don't forget to take the 400mg of choline at the same time though!

*ONLY 2 PILLS PER WEEK!!!!!!*

----------


## Firewalker

> You can get desensitized to galantamine really ...really quick.
> 
> I use only 2 times a week *MAX* and take it at 4 am. (1 hour prior to wilding)
> 
> You need to take some choline with it for it to work properly.
> 
> I have used it with guaranteed success for a few months now.
> 
> Just let it clean out of you system for a few weeks and then you should be good. Don't forget to take the 400mg of choline at the same time though!
> ...



What brand of Galantamine do you use? Perhaps this could be the problem.  I have Galantamind which has 4mg Galantamine, 200mg of Choline, and B5 also. 
In the Advanced Lucid Dreaming book, it says to not take Galantamine with B5 at the same time, I wonder if this is why it is not working for me.  I have tried the methods you state, at first I followed the books advice, sleeping for several hours, after first taking 5-HTP, then waking and taking the Galantamine, tried both one 4mg capsule, and 2 for 8mg several times this way, then when I had only a couple of short lucids, I've since tried it in the other ways, but no luck any which away.

----------


## RunflaCruiser

Hi,
I use this one http://supplements.relentlessimprove...t=products.asp

It 8mg.

I also use 400 mg of choline.

I stipped using it for a while. I find that I become desensitized very easy even using it only 2-3 times a weeks.
I'mm gonna give it a month to clean out.

My dreams on it varied. Sometimes long, sometimes short but many dreams. 

I only took vitamin b once (before I tried galantamine) and it kept me up all night so I never touched it again.

----------


## Lyikos

Galantamine is not very effective on me so I will also be experimenting with B6 tonight. The research I did tells me that regular use of 500 mg a day has a chance of incurring nerve damage and so does taking 1g in a single dose. So I decided to take some risk with an experiment, all the data I found that once the supplementation is stopped the damage is reversed and stays that way. I also heard of people to took almost 1.5g one night and were fine. So I decided it's worth the risk. If I succeed I will probably build a regiment of taking 600mg back to back for two to three nights and then not taking any for the next month.

Tonight my cocktail will consist of:

600 mg B6
.75 mg Melatonin
2g Valerian
2250 mg GABA

The last things are meant to put me to sleep because too much B6 tends to translate into insomnia for me.

EDIT: Ok, I did have more vivid and slightly more memorable dreams than usual, but only slightly. Tonight I'll try same dose of B6 without all the other stuff and see if I'm even able to fall asleep. Then I'll probably take a break form B6 for a few weeks.

----------


## Firewalker

I would guess it would be better without the other stuff, Valerian knocks me out and though I had some pretty vivid dreams with it at first, now when I take it I usually don't even remember a dream.  I've only tried up to 300mg of B6 so far, since I've been experimenting with DMAE and Acetyl-L-Carnitine, but I plan on trying higher doses soon.  200mg worked very well for me for a while, but then it stopped and now I notice no difference if I take it or not.

----------


## TalkingHead

> I would guess it would be better without the other stuff, Valerian knocks me out and though I had some pretty vivid dreams with it at first, now when I take it I usually don't even remember a dream. I've only tried up to 300mg of B6 so far, since I've been experimenting with DMAE and Acetyl-L-Carnitine, but I plan on trying higher doses soon. 200mg worked very well for me for a while, but then it stopped and now I notice no difference if I take it or not.



DMAE had me feeling like I was on speed the first night I took it.. after that  it faded out.

----------


## Firewalker

Yeah, it definetly hypes you up if you take a high enough dose, for me it seems to work better if I take a 250mg capsule around 10:00 A.M. and another capsule around 6:00 P.M.  I've been taking it for 5 days now, this is the second time I've tried it, before I took it for a little while and quit as I had slightly high blood pressure, and I read DMAE can raise blood pressure, but it made little to no difference when I quit so I've started again.  I am usually very tired most of the time, and have little energy, so DMAE benefits me in ways beyond dreaming, as I feel much better while taking it, and it seems to help my dreams as well.

----------


## Lyikos

Second Report:

It was a relatively fun night, I woke up after every REM period, my recall was also above average, albeit still terrible. Waking up after the first two REM periods felt like I was just daydreaming/zoning out I remembered it like I was just thinking random thoughts but not remember any pictures.

----------


## Firewalker

I finally tried 500mg, a couple of nights ago.  It wasn't a very good experiment though, as I was unable to go to bed untill three hours after taking it, and then didn't go to sleep for probably another hour or more.  I also didn't get but 5 hours sleep that night.  There were no lucids, and I only remember one vivid dream.  But I didn't get much sleep that night, so another try may be in order soon.

----------


## WanderingStranger

There are two forms of Vitamin B6 on the market: pyridoxine and pyridoxamine.


The first of these (pyridoxine) is the one that can eventually cause reversible peripheral neuropathy at very high dosages.

Pyridoxamine, however, is not believed to be neurotoxic at all.  Pyridoxamine is the natural form of Vitamin B6.  Pyridoxine is a water-soluble derivative of B6.

Pyridoxamine has the advantage of blocking glycation and formation of advanced glycation end-products in the body.  For the last several years, it wasn't widely available on the market because a pharmaceutical company was attempting to patent this natural vitamin.

Very soon quite a number of supplement companies will likely be offering pyridoxamine.  For now, the only one I'm aware of that is selling pure pyridoxamine is the non-profit Life Extension Foundation, http://www.lef.org

You could easily take 500 mg of this without worrying about neurotoxicity.  Whether or not it would have the same effect in the brain for lucid dreaming is another question.

----------


## Lyikos

Wow, that looks nice, I hope it really is non-toxin. Although ATM it's a but too expensive. You need 20 bucks for 60 pill 50mg ea. That translates into 3 gramps of Pyridoxamine, which is only good for 6 weak doeses or three strong ones.

----------


## Ermac

I took 300 mg yesterday and had a nice vivd dream

took 400 mg today and am starting to feel numbness which is a sign of overdose and can cause to nerve damage

I achieved a lucid dream with 200 mg of vitamin b6

Gonna lay off vitamin for a week or so

Remember not to take high dosage every day or the vivd/lucid affect will stop happening!

----------

